# MTS Ultra WiFi vs Photon Max WiFi



## nocturnull (Jun 29, 2014)

What I know : 1) MTS quite faster than Photon in Delhi but both don't provide the promised speed
                    2) MTS prepaid better than MTS postpaid as people claim of receiving huge bills but prepaid costs approx. 2500 rupees with 10 GB recharge already.            
                    3) MTS cheap data packages than that of photon
                    4) MTS worst service ever , no reply from call centers .
Now here's the deal , which one I should go for ?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2014)

Ask the people regarding the feedback about both the device in your area. But my vote goes to MTS.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 30, 2014)

I use ₹999 plan for 40GB in delhi. This plan is inly available in mts mblaze postpaid.


----------



## nocturnull (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Gaurav ! Can you tell me how does the postpaid one works ? And its postpaid, so do you get bill too ? If yes , why , when you have already recharged the device , then what is the need of bill ? And how much speed do you get ? And are there any hidden costs in it ? How much signal strength the modem is giving after 20 or 30 m ? How is your experience ? Please let me know .


----------



## nocturnull (Jul 3, 2014)

If bill comes , does it contain our internet history ?  Because that would be a problem for me  . Thanks BTW.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 3, 2014)

nocturnull said:


> Hi Gaurav ! Can you tell me how does the postpaid one works ? And its postpaid, so do you get bill too ? If yes , why , when you have already recharged the device , then what is the need of bill ? And how much speed do you get ? And are there any hidden costs in it ? How much signal strength the modem is giving after 20 or 30 m ? How is your experience ? Please let me know .





nocturnull said:


> If bill comes , does it contain our internet history ?  Because that would be a problem for me  . Thanks BTW.



You have to apply for postpaid MTS mblaze ultra 9.8 Mbps and Rs999 unlimited plan which has 40GB FUP. MY dongle has full signal strength so it's speed ranges from 2Mbps to 5Mbps depending on time of the day. Bill comes in first week of the month of Rs 1113 including taxes. The bill can be ebill or physical bill depending on your choice and dosen't contain history. I very satisfied with MTS and no single problem and downtime till date.


----------



## nocturnull (Jul 3, 2014)

Gauravs90 said:


> You have to apply for postpaid MTS mblaze ultra 9.8 Mbps and Rs999 unlimited plan which has 40GB FUP. MY dongle has full signal strength so it's speed ranges from 2Mbps to 5Mbps depending on time of the day. Bill comes in first week of the month of Rs 1113 including taxes. The bill can be ebill or physical bill depending on your choice and dosen't contain history. I very satisfied with MTS and no single problem and downtime till date.



Are you saying that you first have to pay 999 rs and then pay the bill too or just bill is to be paid ? And 999 rs recharge is actually 1113 rs after including taxes ? And please let me know if you have ever used more than the bundled usage ? If yes how much speed it gives then ? Please clarify do we have to give money before like in prepaid or just pay the bill after usage . Just curious , is it really 40 GB or something is fishy ? Thanx I appreciate  it .

- - - Updated - - -



Gauravs90 said:


> You have to apply for postpaid MTS mblaze ultra 9.8 Mbps and Rs999 unlimited plan which has 40GB FUP. MY dongle has full signal strength so it's speed ranges from 2Mbps to 5Mbps depending on time of the day. Bill comes in first week of the month of Rs 1113 including taxes. The bill can be ebill or physical bill depending on your choice and dosen't contain history. I very satisfied with MTS and no single problem and downtime till date.



Are you saying that you first have to pay 999 rs and then pay the bill too or just bill is to be paid ? And 999 rs recharge is actually 1113 rs after including taxes ? And please let me know if you have ever used more than the bundled usage ? If yes how much speed it gives then ? Please clarify do we have to give money before like in prepaid or just pay the bill after usage . Just curious , is it really 40 GB or something is fishy ? Thanx I appreciate  it .


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 3, 2014)

nocturnull said:


> Are you saying that you first have to pay 999 rs and then pay the bill too or just bill is to be paid ? And 999 rs recharge is actually 1113 rs after including taxes ? And please let me know if you have ever used more than the bundled usage ? If yes how much speed it gives then ? Please clarify do we have to give money before like in prepaid or just pay the bill after usage . Just curious , is it really 40 GB or something is fishy ? Thanx I appreciate  it .



Bill comes in the first week of the next month i.e after usage but you have to pay Rs 1200 for the dongle initially and after that Rs 1113 is charged every month. After 40GB speed reduces to 144kbps. When I go beyond 40 GB speed reduces to 144kbps.


----------



## sroder (Nov 11, 2014)

I have complaint against the service actiavtion process.

I bought MTS Postpaid (Rs 999 plan), on 2nd of November and still it's not active.
Every time I go to retailer he says it will be done in hours and every time I call helpline, They say,
MDN : 8459944139 is anonymous user, no details forwarded, no verfication done.

 I have submitted my documents. I have helped thorughly with verification. Local verification call has been successfull. But I cant get my device active.

What shall I do ?


details of connection:


MTS retail office: Sector 22 Market, Gurgaon, Haryana.
Date of Purchase: 2nd November 2014

I find it really unprofessional. I was even not given the bill at first, I had to beg for it. I dont know Service Request Number  because there aint any on the bill.

I feel like I made a mistake buying MTS datacard because I am being harrased everyday.


----------

